# The Garage Project from Storage to Studio



## alankharrison (Nov 27, 2009)

So recently our garage has been used mainly as storage/gym for well years really but since we were getting the loft insulated everything form the loft is now in there aswell. So I thought since I would be tidying that out anyway I may aswell get the garage sorted out too. So the plan is to turn it into my own detailing studio  going to have electricity put in with new lighting also perhaps get water going to it aswell and get an old sink plumbed in aswell as lots of storage space for all the gear. will also have to sort out drainage as the drive slopes into it and also level the floor too.

Anyway onto the photos.... Here is the current condition of the garage.



















and the small walkway to actually get in it lol.....
































































Day One. Sorted out all the stuff from the loft and put it into boxes then moved it from the garage to the house then upstairs and then up to the loft... Time taken - 4 hours





































Day Two. Sorted out all the stuff in the garage so its a bit more tidier. This revealed some of the water damage to the door surround and also shows how bad the floor is at the moment. Time Taken 2.5 hours - Total Time so far 6.5 Hours.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Interesting project, I look forward to watching it progress.
It amazes me how many people keep a £30k car in the street and a £200 lawnmower and a load of junk in the garage


----------



## alankharrison (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah I know. I did have the van in there over the winter but it was a tight fit and i had to climb out the passengers side to get out as i couldn't open the drivers door. Hopefully by the end of today I will have most of the stuff from the loft back up there and Then I can start tidying the garage ready for the work to start. 

Also if anyone would like a multi-gym there is one in there somewhere cost 150 new will take 30 for it if you can take it away... Will put some picture up of it later.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

looking forward to seeing this one


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

47p2 said:


> Interesting project, I look forward to watching it progress.
> It amazes me how many people keep a £30k car in the street and a £200 lawnmower and a load of junk in the garage


I would of thought that would have been obvious ??


----------



## alankharrison (Nov 27, 2009)

Day 1 images added. Stay tuned more to come over the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

JasonE said:


> I would of thought that would have been obvious ??


Parking a lawnmower on the street could be interesting :lol:


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

will be following this one, good progress so far


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Should be good!


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

When you get done, will you be parking your motor in the garage? Or just leaving it as a detailing studio (workshop) for all equipment and products?


----------



## alankharrison (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm hoping to have enough room for the car. There should be plenty of space I'll post up a pic with the car in aswell at the end.


----------



## alankharrison (Nov 27, 2009)

Day 2 images added!

I will be moving on to the exterior now to sort out the drainage and also making sure its waterproof.. May also have a new door put on.

Then the interior work shall begin!


----------



## jlock (Sep 8, 2009)

Good luck fitting the car in there Mr Harrison!

That was a whole lot worse than i ever remembered seeing your garage!


----------

